
Ask HN: What improves Developer Happiness? - dragosb91
This has become a recent trend in companies. Usually they do this to decrease turnover without increasing pay. Is it true that most developers do not care about money and if yes then what do they care about?
======
viraptor
To put it slightly differently, these are the things I get in my current job,
but I know I wouldn't get in many other better paying ones:

remote work, flexible hours, socially conscious company/management, freedom to
choose / purpose work (within reasonable limits), recognition.

I don't think you can really slap any of those on an existing company though -
they really come from the culture. On the other hand, you could probably pay
me more and drop some of those... but it would have to be a significant
increase.

